# Mythbustin'.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Many moons ago someone a lot smarter than me said something along the lines of, "There can be too much of a good thing".

Taking that statement literally and pondering a bit, I came to a few quick caveats.

Powder skiing?

Bacon?

While I'd like to write that I immediately rattled off countless other exceptions to that "rule", the reality is that once I had pork on the brain, salivation and obsession quickly followed. Can a guy actually have too much bacon?

Unpossible.

Or so I theorized. Which quickly morphed into a need to test the theory. And it didn't take long to find the means to do so.

I didn't come up with any other exceptions on the ride to the market, but I *did* get there PDQ.

(To my dear, dear non-meat eating friends that find themselves sickly fascinated but afraid to read further: Click HERE).
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You've been given ample warning.

Back at the ranch, I rolled up my sleeves and got to work.

Take 12 strips and weave 'em.


Baste liberally.


How much? 'Bout that much.


Unwad 2 (yep, two) pounds of sausage and cover your weave.

Meanwhile, sizzle up another pound in the background.





Once that pound is done to taste, chop it up and cover the sausage, then roll the whole slithery beautious mess up.

Delicately place this priceless gem onto the grill. Ovens can be used in a pinch, and a smoker is purported to be the best way. Run what ya brung.


Common practice with this critter is a BBQ theme. I'm not much of a BBQ fan. Never have been. Friends afflicted with a BBQ problem have suggested that I just haven't had good BBQ yet. Following that rationale, I haven't had good saddle sores yet either, but I've had enough of both to have formed an opinion.

Anyhoo, I punted the BBQ theme and used maple syrup to baste the outside of the weave.


That 4" thick slab o' lean, juicy flesh takes awhile to cook through. Get some other stuff done while you wait.









Check in on occasion, noting the sumptuous sizzling.


After three hours at 225*, I couldn't wait anymore.

Ahem. I mean after three hours IT WAS DONE!

When I started the project Herself showed little interest, tossing her hair and sauntering away muttering something like "Men... sheesh...". Curiously, she reappeared at the Ultimate Moment.


Herself, not being afflicted with the chronic quite the way I am, savored a few quick forkfuls, emitted some perfunctory yummy noises, then walked away. Just like that--she walked away. Impressive.

I stuck with it. The superdeliciousness of it is, of course, completely indescribable. After about 3/4 of a pound I felt *zero* need nor desire to stop eating. If anything I wanted to eat more, faster. In fact, I'm 100% sure that I could, without hesitation, guilt, or even a second thought, easily polish off the whole thing.

Completely confirming my original theory.



MC


----------



## Westrider7 (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

i can feel my arteries clogging just looking at that thing


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

mike I always love your posts but this is the best one yet. I am going to do this.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Ah... Bacon Explosion! That's a beautimous hunk of tastiness right there...... and oh so wrong. But that wouldn't stop me from eating it.

Now all you have to do is follow it up with my son's friend Delaney's Prescription Strength Bownies (one is amazing... two will kill you. Seriously) covered with a generous dolop of vanilla ice cream and hot fudge and you've really got something special.

The just reward for those who are willing to burn thousands of calories mountain biking.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

That's great! Anyone else love bacon as long as it is at least warm? Can't always wait for it to finish cooking! Haha.


----------



## bgraves28 (Feb 1, 2008)

My bro-in-law has an idea for something of similar proportions...a hot/sweet sausage wrapped in bacon, dipped in pancake batter, then deep fried. I just might have to give that a try someday.


----------



## puncturerepairkit (Aug 18, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Very creative! Thanks.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

mikesee said:


> Anyhoo, I punted the BBQ theme and used maple syrup to baste the outside of the weave.


You had me at 'anyhoo' (see status: left)

Good lord that looks delicious.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Yummmmm Bacon.......


----------



## rockxj (Mar 5, 2008)

thisiswhyyourefat.com would love it


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

This is the most convincing 29'er thread ever.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

For an awesome bacon quickie, try this... Bacon and peanut butter on your choice of toast. I prefer rye. Totally awesome sandwich, yet doesn't hold a candle to that woven thing. That's totally badass.


----------



## bgurr85 (Jul 31, 2009)

Bacon makes everything taste better...


----------



## Tor-y-Foel (Nov 10, 2006)

Inspired! :thumbsup: Baconliscious


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

Incredibly gross. You must have a shed hanging over your equipment.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

You can't have too much carbon fiber.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Raineman said:


> Incredibly gross. You must have a shed hanging over your equipment.


Ha! Mike rides a bit...

Doubt there's too much shed left.

Los


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Now that's bacon-loading for a long ride! Yum!

And the Canadian touch is nice


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

KRob said:


> Now all you have to do is follow it up with my son's friend Delaney's Prescription Strength Bownies (one is amazing... two will kill you. Seriously) covered with a generous dolip of vanilla ice cream and hot fudge and you've really got something special.


Sooo... tell me more about the brownies. I followed the link, didn't go to a recipe.
Give up the goods, man!

Los


----------



## smb_600 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mmmmm


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Really don't know what to say. Perhaps disgustingly beautiful.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, Homer Simpson would consider you a god.


----------



## munisano (May 7, 2008)

Gross!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

KRob said:


> Ah... Bacon Explosion! That's a beautimous hunk of tastiness right there...... and oh so wrong. But that wouldn't stop me from eating it.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow it up with my son's friend Delaney's Prescription Strength Bownies (one is amazing... two will kill you. Seriously) covered with a generous dolip of vanilla ice cream and hot fudge and you've really got something special.
> 
> The just reward for those who are willing to burn thousands of calories mountain biking.


Brownie recipe needed ASAP. I am sick, and only Presecription Strength brownies can heal me!


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Doing this later today... Called ahead to the cardiologist to set up the angioplasty for the morning.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: I have been 'explosion-curious' since I first laid eyes on a pic of one. 

I am wondering if you think it would be possible to slice the finished product into slabs or patties fit to assemble a bacon explosion, lettuce, tomato and avocado sandwich? 

My mouth waters as it awaits an answer. . . . .


----------



## 29buzz (Nov 5, 2004)

Its BACON!!!
I crashed near dawn in a 24hrWVa race back a few years because i came near the camp area-and someone was cookin' up BACON! I was rubberneckin' trying to find out where-my lap was almost over.I never got my slice! BACON is always spelled in all caps-it is devine! I must try this new happymeal!
Bz


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

True enough - http://www.baconsalt.com/


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Very nice. :thumbsup: You are quite the gentleman and the scholar.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'd forgotten about these. Like the chupacabra, this lurks in the back of my mind until a reported sighting. If I hadn''t already laid in a Smithfield ham, this would mos def be my contribution to Thanksgiving.

[drools]


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

NYrr496 said:


> For an awesome bacon quickie, try this... Bacon and peanut butter on your choice of toast. I prefer rye. Totally awesome sandwich, yet doesn't hold a candle to that woven thing. That's totally badass.


Actually White bread toasted with Peanut Butter and Jelly with Bacon!!!!!!!!!!! Yummy


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

sslos said:


> Sooo... tell me more about the brownies. I followed the link, didn't go to a recipe.
> Give up the goods, man!
> 
> Los





Sasquatch said:


> Brownie recipe needed ASAP. I am sick, and only Presecription Strength brownies can heal me!


LOL. That was kinda cruel to bring them up but not post a pic or recipe. Sorry. I'd just polished off a dish-full last night when I posted that so they were on my mind.... but was too lazy to copy the recipe over into the post. I'll get it up when I get home for lunch unless I can find it on Delaney's blog.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

That is plain torture for a guy who can't eat pork for two months straight.... I don't care the lack of beer, lackanooky and isolation. But I do really miss pork, bacon in particular.


----------



## firch (May 12, 2006)

How about a 100% all bacon burger?

http://www.peppersandsmoke.com/bbq/burgers/


----------



## Redbeard77 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yet another reason to skip turkey for thanksgiving meal!
Also, firch, your link is awesome on a smaller scale.
And to keep this on track, how much riding is required to burn off something like this?


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Killer! Reminds me of my favorite party challenge: Name five things -- not including deserts -- that can NOT be improved by adding bacon.

Can't be done!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Do you always do the dishes wearing a back-pack?? 

I'm thinking there'll be a few of those hidden away in bags and pogies at the start lines of many an endurance race this winter......


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

jeffj said:


> I am wondering if you think it would be possible to slice the finished product into slabs or patties fit to assemble a bacon explosion, lettuce, tomato and avocado sandwich?


Most definitely. When you're in the 'assembly phase' you just need to pay close attention to the weave and to making sure that as you roll it up, you keep things *tight*. Being a first effort, I didn't do that well on either, but it's still sliceable into ~1/2" slabs.

Wait a second...

...is it five o'clock already?

Dinnertime!

MC


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

simply gorgeous.


----------



## fallzboater (Jan 18, 2004)

You, Sir, are a freakin' genius.

Do you think I could disguise one as a turkey? No matter, I'm making it anyway. Screw those foul-eating pansies.

Maybe I could hide it _in _the turkey.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I risk getting kicked off the internet permanently for saying this, but I can stand a strip, maybe two, of bacon once in awhile. I couldn't even take a bite of that monstrosity.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

*Bacon is good for me!*


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Not being rude, but you Americans wouldnt know goo dbacon if it bit you on the butt......

Looks pretty tasty, but with any bacon that isnt American.... America has many many great things, but bacon isnt one of them....


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Whafe said:


> Not being rude, but you Americans wouldnt know goo dbacon if it bit you on the butt......
> 
> Looks pretty tasty, but with any bacon that isnt American.... America has many many great things, but bacon isnt one of them....


I'm devoting my life to obtaining one more slab of the gypsy bacon some Czech friends turned me on to. You don't even have to fry it, just slice off a hunk. Beautiful smoky black chunk of heaven. :yesnod: Worse than smack.

So what do you know about bacon?


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Raineman said:


> Incredibly gross. You must have a shed hanging over your equipment.


Ha ha.. yeah he's a big ol' fatty.

"......has won and set course records at some of the world's most demanding mountain bike races, most of which he started and still directs. He has won the 1,100-mile Iditabike from Alaska's Knik to Nome two times. He has twice won the 142-mile Kokopelli Race from Fruita to Moab, not including a 2005 second-place finish on a single-speed ride. In 2004, he scorched the inaugural and mind-bogglingly lengthy Great Divide Race - his own creation - pedaling 2,500 mostly off-road miles completely self-supported in 16 days, 57 minutes."


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

PS - Hey Mike is that Gunny loop about 32 seconds into this vid?





If so, thanks for making it look like a speed bump. I Just rode that section for the first time Sunday and was all psyched. You did it at about 15mph. I quit!


----------



## DSL (Aug 21, 2007)

*How about a little sour cream for your composite?*

I thought that you feverishly wiping the sour cream off your burrito that day was because it was BAD for you. I guess you just don't like sour cream.

I can't wait to see your take on getting too much powder skiing. Need some help?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

bsieb said:


> I'm devoting my life to obtaining one more slab of the gypsy bacon some Czech friends turned me on to. You don't even have to fry it, just slice off a hunk. Beautiful smoky black chunk of heaven. :yesnod: Worse than smack.
> 
> So what do you know about bacon?


What do I know about bacon? to be honest, F All. But I have travelled the world and can confirm that the bacon in the US of A is SHITE..... It has no meat to it for want of a better word, just a thin piece of nothing if that makes sense.... I think the folk from the US of A understand that Canadian bacon is different to the US of A bacon... Well in New Zealand it is way way better than Canadian bacon also.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## DavoK (Oct 11, 2004)

Mike , this is Sparrow on steroids, except too many carbs with the maple syrup.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Whafe said:


> What do I know about bacon? to be honest, F All. But I have travelled the world and can confirm that the bacon in the US of A is SHITE..... It has no meat to it for want of a better word, just a thin piece of nothing if that makes sense.... I think the folk from the US of A understand that Canadian bacon is different to the US of A bacon... Well in New Zealand it is way way better than Canadian bacon also.....
> :thumbsup:


Thought Canadian Bacon was just Ham.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

DSL said:


> I thought that you feverishly wiping the sour cream off your burrito that day was because it was BAD for you. I guess you just don't like sour cream.
> 
> I can't wait to see your take on getting too much powder skiing. Need some help?


Hey! Quit screwing around on the internet and get back to work!

I scraped the sour cream off so that I could have bacon for dessert.

Still thinkering on how to *try* to do too much powder skiing...

:thumbsup:

MC


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

Finally, a recipe I can use............you've just given me a much needed side dish recipe for Thanksgiving..........no green bean casserole this year.................
Hey Mike, you could have used turkey bacon to be more health conscious.............


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

Been there, done that. It was good.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Whafe said:


> What do I know about bacon? to be honest, F All. But I have travelled the world and can confirm that the bacon in the US of A is SHITE..... It has no meat to it for want of a better word, just a thin piece of nothing if that makes sense.... I think the folk from the US of A understand that Canadian bacon is different to the US of A bacon... Well in New Zealand it is way way better than Canadian bacon also.....
> 
> 
> > Canadian bacon... come on, it's barely bacon, more like ham really. :nono:
> ...


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

sxr-racer said:


> Thought Canadian Bacon was just Ham.


Nope

American (Streaky) Bacon is made from pork belly. 
Canadian ( Back Bacon, Peameal Bacon ) is made from pork loin.

Bacon is brined, (salt water solution ) then futher finished by Cold Air drying, boiling, or smoking.

michael


----------



## dave29er (Jan 4, 2007)

Incredible creation, artful and decadent. Bonus for the maple syrup. Grew up in VT, learned to put it on everything, even do syrup shots occasionally. (8 seconds in microwave, try it)

I tried to explore the limits of too much powder skiing years ago and while I never have heli-skied, I've gotten up the hill every other way and while I've had some days and weeks that were the snow equivalent of your woven bacon delight roll, I have never come close to wanting to stop. 

So I would have to say that there is no such thing as too much powder skiing. But don't take my work for it, try it for yourself.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Since we're expressing our devotion for meat and more meat, thought I'd share this one with you before Thanksgiving rolls around.

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the Turducken.:thumbsup: 

ttp://homecooking.about.com/od/turkeyrecipes/ss/turduckensbs.htm

b.


----------



## XC62701 (Mar 23, 2006)

sean salach said:


> Do you always do the dishes wearing a back-pack??
> 
> I'm thinking there'll be a few of those hidden away in bags and pogies at the start lines of many an endurance race this winter......


I was waiting for you to chime in. This is right up your alley!


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

You my friend, are my HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

Dood... i can see it now, this, cooked over santa maria style pit (santa maria style puts all else to SHAME!!)


gonna start this at 4:00 AM tomorrow

Some mod sticky this please


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

bshallard said:


> Since we're expressing our devotion for meat and more meat, thought I'd share this one with you before Thanksgiving rolls around.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the Turducken.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I'll be sampling my first Turducken this Thanksgiving. My wife initially refused, but I finally won her over with one from Cajungrocer.com. It's got cornbread and crawfish stuffing. I am such a *******.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

For some reason, all I could think of while reading this post is Jim Gaffigan's bacon routine:

http://leetidbits.blogspot.com/2007/11/blog-post.html

_Is he still talking about bacon???_


----------



## deftones156 (Sep 12, 2008)

Good work on the pork log smothered in pork!

Seriously, as someone mentioned earlier, take a few minutes and peruse: http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/

It's Horribly fascinatingly disgustingly awesome.


----------



## billy goat1 (Sep 18, 2009)

low fat bacons??


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Whafe said:


> Not being rude, but you Americans wouldnt know goo dbacon if it bit you on the butt......
> 
> Looks pretty tasty, but with any bacon that isnt American.... America has many many great things, but bacon isnt one of them....


Best "bacon" I ever had was some pork sweet meats at a local French restaurant. Disgustingly good.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

*mmmmm tasty!*



nuclear_powered said:


> You had me at 'anyhoo' (see status: left)
> 
> Good lord that looks delicious.


amen to that! maple on meat is one of the reasons I boil up 8-12 gallons every spring with the parents. "anyhoo".....maple definitely beats BBQ on ham, bacon, or sausage.

and props to the OP on the narrative...I had tears running, I was laughing so hard.

Cheers and good eats!


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

Great thread, good to mix things up a little.


----------



## HOOKEM (Mar 17, 2007)

*And so your breath stays bacony fresh:*

.....


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

mmmm

bacon wrapped figs and dates


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

I can't stomach much greasy food. Maybe a couple bites, 5 or 6 tops. Also, other than scrambled eggs and boiling the occasional roast I don't cook. But I commend your fortitude in creating and consuming this culinary abomination.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Not to derail this wonderfull all-meat post but here's the recipe for Delaney's Prescription Strength Brownies that a few were asking about. All I had was a hand-written copy from my son that I was having a hard time deciphering so bake at your own risk.

*Prescription Strength Brownies*

12 Tbsp unsalted butter (something not sure what.....melted maybe)
3/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 1/2 cups (something) sugar
1/4 tsp salt
2 large eggs
1 1/2 tsp pure vanilla extract
3/4 cup flower
1/2 cup something.... topping, I think, which was chocolate chips and pecans.

Grease a 8" pyrex glass baking pan with butter.

Remove melted butter from heat, add cocoa powder and wisk until smooth.
Add sugar and salt then wisk
Add eggs one at a time wisking after each egg
Add vanilla
Sprinkle flour over chocolate mixture and stir
Put in baking dish and top with chocolate chips and nuts (I think it must be a half cup each).

Bake 32 minutes on 350

Cool on rack.

They are amazing plain but with vanilla ice cream and hot fudge they are life-altering.


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

*Mmmm bacon...*

Mike, that looks amazing - I am a BBQ fan but I think the maple syrup is a better substitution...hmmm I have a sister that is a vegetarian, I bet I would get stuck with a carving knife if I bring this to Thanksgiving dinner.

As for turducken, I made one last year. It was wonderful but make sure you cook it low and slow - it takes forever. Krob, I had heard of those brownies once before; *here * is a link with the full recipe.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

HOOKEM said:


> .....


I have a tin, courtesy of Archie MacPhee. They're amazingly horrible.

I recommend the grog flavored mints instead.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

CDtofer said:


> Krob, I had heard of those brownies once before; *here * is a link with the full recipe.


Yep. That's it. Thanks! I wonder why google wouldn't pull that up for me.


----------



## derek (Jan 13, 2004)

KRob said:


> ...
> 
> *Prescription Strength Brownies*
> 
> 12 Tbsp unsalted butter (something not sure what.....melted maybe) ....


We might have to start a new thread to find out if there is something that isn't made better by butter.


----------



## tuckaloe (Sep 20, 2008)

CDtofer said:


> As for turducken, I made one last year. It was wonderful but make sure you cook it low and slow - it takes forever. *here * is a link with the full recipe.


Mike, that's beautiful.

And since CD brought up turducken, allow me to bring a turducken wrapped in 5lbs of bacon to your attention:









https://bacontoday.com/turbaconducken-turducken-wrapped-in-bacon/


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

derek said:


> We might have to start a new thread to find out if there is something that isn't made better by butter.


i can think of a few things...coffee, for one.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Actually, I had coffee with, among other things, a small dollop of butter added years ago at some coffee house in central NJ. might have been the inkwell. Friggen delicious.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

small lump of peasant cheese in the bottom of hot chocolate, cheese absorbs excess cocao and is semi-melty when you're done.

(peasant cheese = any number of semi-hard cheeses that're mostly bland and hence don't mess with the flavour of your cocao, monterey jack, mozzarella, that kinda thing)

we're not worthy!! that woven-bacon sausage log is beautiful!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

BACO-PASSION!
thus must it be named!!!


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

mikesee said:


> Many moons ago someone a lot smarter than me said something along the lines of, "There can be too much of a good thing".
> 
> Taking that statement literally and pondering a bit, I came to a few quick caveats.
> 
> ...


my god man...that is great! iam a kosher chef iam going to try to slip this thing on the weekly menu see how that goes over.


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

Just more proof that bacon truly is the "Jack of All Meats". Hell, you could probably fashion some rim strips with a lean cut of bacon.

Nice touch of wrenching on the bike while it cooks. May I suggest bacon wrapped scallops as an appetizer to this savoury meal?


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm sure that thing is responsible for killing Elvis or something


----------



## ants (Jul 29, 2007)

ever had the meat sweats? you might want to google it


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

sru said:


> May I suggest bacon wrapped scallops as an appetizer to this savory meal?


Or some of those bacon wrapped chicken livers?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Lol.....................................................................dang I'm hungry now...again....


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

MMMm....we were talking about this and couldn't remember what it's called....mmm Bacon Explosion.


----------



## stubs (Aug 20, 2007)

Mmmm two of our organic Tamworth pigs are going to piggy heaven (well thats were the kids think there going) this week to be converted into pork. One is being sold to a local restaurant but the other is a fat little ***ker and is going to make a big heap of joints. Just got to wait till Xmas when the hams and bacon will be ready, mmm salivating already.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

That thing looks amazing


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

That's disgusting, almost as bad as a fried Snickers or cracklins


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Bacophile!


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

Nuthin' says LOVE... like BACON!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*This....*

... is

so

awesome.

Repeated exclamation point overuse will just cheapen the experience.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Mike's version beats the snot out of the BBQ variety. A slice of this makes the best fried egg sandwich you've ever had.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

--bump--

I think this thread should be baconized. Er, stickied. Bacon is good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Another myth is, people think that they can eat w/e, such as this, and go ride a bike to burn it off. Truth is, you're gonna force a heart attack sooner than expected. Of course, that's IF you eat like this on a daily basis.

Although, that bacon sure did look good.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Ehhh.... other myth: heart attack... sorry, ain't true. Bacon & Eggs is pretty close to the perfect meal. Plenty of protein, plenty of good fats (been like that for millions of years...) and close to ZERO carbs. Keeps your sugar level under control so no insulin spike. Very efficient!!!


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

http://bacontoday.com/turbaconducken-turducken-wrapped-in-bacon/


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

*Blair's Swine-sublime Super-slider.*

A while back my wife's brother told her about eating a "Death by Pork Burger" at a restaurant in Texas. She wanted to try it but Texas is quite a trip from New Zealand, especially just to eat a Hamburger, so with her birthday coming up I promised to create the ultimate pork burger for her birthday dinner.

At this point I remembered this brilliant passion thread and resolved to take it even further. So here goes....

Mikesee, this one's for you!

Start with a great big pile of meat.... one boneless pork leg roast, two packs of trim pork mince, and a kilogram of honey cured streaky bacon.
Boil up some home-made bbq sauce, pour into a crock pot and drop in the pork roast. Set for 5 to 8 hours.
Make up your bacon weave. Steal some bbq sauce from the crock-pot and baste bacon.
Season mince (as pictured.) Add to bacon mat and baste some more. Chop and fry more bacon and distribute evenly. Drizzle on more bbq sauce. I had planned to add a bit of cheese but forgot.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

*Swine-sublime part 2.*

So now we roll up the meat and baste some more with the sauce.
Take it to the grill and fire up some smoke with Hickory, Mesquite or in my this case Manuka chips. You gotta keep changing them out during the 2/12 - 3 hour cooking time.
While that's cooking, time to make some slider buns.... so much better than store bought.
About half way through smoking, it's time to re-baste.
When the pork is done in the slow cooker it's time to pull it. Take off the fat and discard, then go to work with a couple of forks before throwing it all back into the bbq sauce.
_Edit: Not quite sure what happened to the picture order here._


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

*Swine-sublime part 3: Construction.*

When all is cooked it's time to construct your burger!
Split the bun and add pulled bbq pork to the lower half, and a dash of mayo to the top.
Add a slice of bacon/pork roll, some salad greens, a bit of tomato, and I recommend a few pieces of pineapple.
Assemble burger and serve with some more salad greens and hassle-back potato.

Enjoy!

I can't even begin to describe how good this burger tastes! And you'll have leftovers for africa. Tonight the rest of the pulled pork is going into baked jacket potatoes... nom nom nom...


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

I am hungry now O_O


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

I was hoping I'd seen the last of this. No place for a newfound vegetarian. I heard of a study recently that almost universally (even vegetarians) responded with the same brain activity to the scent of bacon. Anyways, I'm salivating.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon



 strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon﻿ strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips and bacon strips.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Whafe said:


> What do I know about bacon? to be honest, F All. But I have travelled the world and can confirm that the bacon in the US of A is SHITE..... It has no meat to it for want of a better word, just a thin piece of nothing if that makes sense.... I think the folk from the US of A understand that Canadian bacon is different to the US of A bacon... Well in New Zealand it is way way better than Canadian bacon also.....
> :thumbsup:


Everybody is a critic ... 







<img> wins over "New Zealand it is way way better".


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Funny thread! And you created a beautiful thing, I wouild like you try some of your porky delight.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Steve.E said:


> I wouild like you try some of your porky delight.


That sounds so wrong on so many levels....


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

When i first read this thread, i had to get a bucket and a mop to clean up the puddle of drool that had formed underneath me....
So yesterday i finally took it upon myself to make this meaty monstrosity !
Offcourse it's needless to mention that i have added some ingredients of my own as well.
But incase you are wondering what they are i will include a list of the ingredients that i used.

18 Strips of 3mm thick (or thin, depending of what you are used to)
500 Grams of minced pork and beef. (already comes slightly seasoned by the butcher)
100 Grams of finely chopped onions.
2 Finely chopped chili peppers
4 Cloves of garlic
1 Egg
4 Crushed plain biscuits instead of breadcrumbs.
Chili sauce
Bbq sauce
Tobasco
Maple syrup
Salt 
Pepper

I used 14 strips of bacon to make the mat and coverd it with a mix of equal amounts of bbq sauce and chili sauce with a dash of tobasco.
The remaining 4 strips i cut up into little pieces and baked them, and then used the fat that came from it to glaze the chopped onions in. 
Then i put the minced meat in a bowl add an egg, the chili's, pieces of bacon, onions, gaslic and the crushed biscuits and some salt & pepper.
Them mixed it all by hand and placed a roll of it on the mat of bacon and rolled it up.
Placed in the oven at around 220c and when it started to brom ever so slightly i started to brush on the maple syrup and repeated thet every 10mins or so.
The result was one hell of a feast for the tastebuds !
A friend of mine came over and had some as well, and he was enjoying this tasty treat eas well.
Right now i am enjoying the little bit that was left over.
And i think in the near future i will try the brownie recipe as well. 

+1 For this great recipe, thanks !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm about to get walked out of my place of (soon-to-be-former) employment because I just tried to lick, and then mount, my monitor.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Secace said:


> Very nice. :thumbsup: You are quite the gentleman and the scholar.


^^^^^

This.

Magura


----------



## aldousfilcher (Jan 20, 2011)

whatever the culinary equivalent of tragi-comic is; this is it. Deliscusting...or something like that


----------



## leadbottom (Jan 30, 2011)

Jumpin Jeeezes!!! I just had a heart attack on New Years day and y'all are showin' me this? Someone want to come over and put a bullet in my head and just get it over with?
P.S. Does look pretty tasty though.


----------

